# Do all female bettas have an egg spot?



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Looking at one of my females today and after I really close inspection, I couldn't find and egg spot? 
Do they all have it or some don't, how does it works?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I would assume so because that's where their eggs come out of, so obviously if there isn't one it's not a female.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

All my sorority "females" do. I mean, it's betta anatomy. Without the egg tube, (ovipositor) they won't be able to reproduce, right? 

Does your female happen to have a big beard or long fins? 0.0


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

All the ones I've ever seen have the white dot.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

So basically the white spot has to be visible, no matter what?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually it can be harder to see than you think. Some of my lighter bodied females I have to stuff full of food, until they are super eggy before the egg spot becomes more prominent.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Actually it can be harder to see than you think. Some of my lighter bodied females I have to stuff full of food, until they are super eggy before the egg spot becomes more prominent.


That is exactly what i wanted to know, there is some lighted colored females that i can't see their ovipositor, but body shape is telling me that they are females.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It happens. Janey barely shows her however her fin length (some should focus mainly on the ventrals for plakat) and body shape, but only shows her spot at the peak of breeding.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Egg spots should be easily identifiable on adults. If not then they might be a male.


----------

